# Not a Joke But Don't Know Where else to put it.



## alelover (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## michael ark (Sep 21, 2011)

It's that simple but they just don't get it.One thing that i think would help is all government worker from senators to the IRS get their health care from the VA.Get rid of these government offices that are killing the 10 amendment The powers not delegated to the united states by the constitution,nor prohibited by it to the states ,are reserved to the states respectively,or to the people.What dose someone i have never met and has never been to my state have a say over what we spend our tax dollars on.For instance we had floods here that washed out levees .But fema and the core of  engineers will not fix it.  But the government will fund this.

The National Institute of Mental Health (NIMH), a division of the National Institutes of Health (NIH), spent $823,200 of economic stimulus funds in 2009 on a study by a UCLA research team to teach uncircumcised African men how to wash their genitals after having sex.

The genitalia-washing program is part of a larger $12-million UCLA study examining how to better encourage Africans to undergo voluntary HIV testing and counseling – however, only the penis-washing study received money from the 2009 economic stimulus law. The washing portion of the study is set to end in 2011.

“NIH Announces the Availability of Recovery Act Funds for Competitive Revision Applications,” the grant abstract states. “We propose to evaluate the feasibility of a post-coital genital hygiene study among men unwilling to be circumcised in Orange Farm, South Africa.”


----------



## kingkoch42 (Sep 22, 2011)

gone


----------



## michael ark (Sep 22, 2011)

The U.S.A is tied to that mess in the EU through the international monetary fund.House Republican Whip Eric Cantor has been ruffling feathers on the House floor over the past few weeks, most recently going toe-to-toe with House No. 2 Steny Hoyer about the ultimate destination of taxpayer money earmarked for the International Monetary Fund in the war supplemental currently before Congress.

The first draft of the spending bill passed the House last month but, since then, the Senate added an additional $8 billion in United States’ funding and a brand-spanking-new $100 billion emergency line of credit for the IMF. House Republicans have balked at the idea, and the vote on this incarnation of the war supplemental has been delayed.

House Minority Leader John Boehner was reported as saying that the plan was “lunacy,” and that America should not be providing the institution with $108 billion inevitably borrowed from the Chinese, and for which “our kids and grandkids” are on the hook to repay. Cantor has reportedly taken it a bit further, pointing out that even The New York Times on May 27, 2009 noted that terrorist group Hezbollah had been involved in talks with the IMF, hoping to obtain a line of credit. Because the final recipients of American taxpayer money used to fund the IMF by means of the war supplemental could be regimes in Iran, Syria and beyond, Cantor argued, providing such funding could lead to the United States funding terrorism across the globe, an idea which would be “a complete affront to our troops combating terrorism across the globe.”


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

My whole point was to state that politicians are all morons. Which we all know already. Economics 101. Rule #1. *Don't spend more than your taking in.* Someone said that Law School is the gateway drug to politics. Unfortunately nobody that actually knows how to run a business ever runs for a political position. So we end up with lawyers running everything and all they know how to do is argue.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 22, 2011)

Our president he’s never had a real job outside of the surreal worlds of academia and politics and, as far as I know, neither has anyone else in his cadre of economic policy advisers, so naturally it’s easy for him to get lost in the unfamiliar landscape of the real world.


----------



## alelover (Sep 22, 2011)

Pretty much the same thing with our last few presidents and their cronies.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 22, 2011)

Amen brother.Sorry if i stole the thread that was not my intent.


----------



## roller (Sep 22, 2011)

ALL MORONS !!!!! Dont get me started about them [email protected]#%&%$#....


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

No problem Michael. I knew it would provoke a response.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 23, 2011)

I think we need a rant thread.With all of us it would be intresting read.


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

I think a lot of them would be in agreement.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2011)

Talking politics among friends usually starts out friendly, but always ends up a problem, and a lot of hard feelings.

Never fails---It's just the way it is.

My 2¢

Bear


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

Got to agree with you Bear. Especially when alcohol is involved.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 23, 2011)

Politics? This is just common sense we are talking about.Fix American problems with American tax dollars or teach an African to wash his pecker.That reminds me.What can a chicken do that a man cant.Eat with his pecker.


----------

